# Boot Sales



## Muskin (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Does anyone know if there are boot sales in Spain and if so what are they called? Not sure I trust goggle translate for this one!!!

Thanks.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Muskin said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are boot sales in Spain and if so what are they called? Not sure I trust goggle translate for this one!!!
> 
> Thanks.


A car boot sale in Spanish is Rastro,or mercado flea market but sadly you have not said what area.If you do somebody might be able to enlighten you more.


----------



## Muskin (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh yeah, that would help! We're between Maella and Caspe in Aragon. 
Thanks for the translation.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Spanish don't do boot fairs as such - it's an English thing.

There are a few rastros (flea markets) that I know of but I don't know your area.

Some of these 'rastros' are indoors in naves and some are outside.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> The Spanish don't do boot fairs as such - it's an English thing.
> 
> There are a few rastros (flea markets) that I know of but I don't know your area.
> 
> Some of these 'rastros' are indoors in naves and some are outside.


I agree.
In your area I wouldn't expect to see any car boot sales, but plenty of markets (mercados) and or rastros as others have said, but that's not a translation of car boot really, just the nearest equivalent of.
If you want car boot, just Google Car boot sales in Spain, but you'll find they are in Andalucia and organised by Brits.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> The Spanish don't do boot fairs as such - it's an English thing.
> 
> There are a few rastros (flea markets) that I know of but I don't know your area.
> 
> Some of these 'rastros' are indoors in naves and some are outside.


Hey Snikpoh,they might not do them in your neck of the woods but down here on the costa they certainly do.You will always find spaniards at La Trocha,Torremolinos,Nerja,Mijas race course,Malaga,Sabinillas,Benahavis and thats just on a Sunday,and all of these are car boot sales.

as to the op sincerely sorry I don't know your area.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

You could also search for mercadillos.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> The Spanish don't do boot fairs as such - it's an English thing.
> 
> There are a few rastros (flea markets) that I know of but I don't know your area.
> 
> Some of these 'rastros' are indoors in naves and some are outside.


I don't see much difference with the actual event, maybe the true meaning of rastro is different but the two are virtually the same in reality.
People fill their cars and vans up with stuff and try and sell it. You have genuine sellers who are clearing out or going back home and you have professional weekly sellers just as you would in the UK.
The only difference is the currency, and the weather.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

NotinUse said:


> I don't see much difference with the actual event, maybe the true meaning of rastro is different but the two are virtually the same in reality.
> People fill their cars and vans up with stuff and try and sell it. You have genuine sellers who are clearing out or going back home and you have professional weekly sellers just as you would in the UK.
> The only difference is the currency, and the weather.


*Rastro* (= flea/ second hand market ) means that in theory the stuff will be in its majority second hand, but it's not usually people clearing out their storerooms/ garages - it's people who deal in second hand stuff. 

The rastro in Madrid (which is not necessarily representative) is all sorts of stuff - new, second hand, hand made artsy fartsy stuff, books, clothes, furniture, CDs, paintings, crafts...almost anything except food which is provided by the bars inthe area.
However, it is *full* of pickpockets, so keep your hand on your money at all times and if you take your passport, make sure it's in a totally inaccessible place

*Mercadillo* (street market) is usually made up of stalls that travel around and so are in a town on a determined day each week.

*Mercado* is an indoor market which will be fruit and veg stalls, probably meat and fish and miscellaneous others. In our market there is a general grocers, a place that sells awnings, a perfume/ costume jewelry place and a clothes repair stall


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> *Rastro* (= flea/ second hand market ) means that in theory the stuff will be in its majority second hand, but it's not usually people clearing out their storerooms/ garages - it's people who deal in second hand stuff.
> 
> The rastro in Madrid (which is not necessarily representative) is all sorts of stuff - new, second hand, hand made artsy fartsy stuff, books, clothes, furniture, CDs, paintings, crafts...almost anything except food which is provided by the bars inthe area.
> However, it is *full* of pickpockets, so keep your hand on your money at all times and if you take your passport, make sure it's in a totally inaccessible place
> ...


The OP asked the difference between a rastro and a car boot sale.

There isn't any, all the rastro's I know of and frequent any *casual* seller can turn up and sell providing there are spaces left, and you do not need paperwork or license to sell.

The only difference if any is that car boot sales in the UK are either one off's, or only held April to October outside and usually in fields, and but they both will normally contain traders and casual sellers. New and second items will be seen in most just the same as the rastro's I visit in Spain (that option is dependent on the local council)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

NotinUse said:


> The OP asked the difference between a rastro and a car boot sale.
> 
> There isn't any, all the rastro's I know of and frequent any *casual* seller can turn up and sell providing there are spaces left, and you do not need paperwork or license to sell.
> 
> The only difference if any is that car boot sales in the UK are either one off's, or only held April to October outside and usually in fields, and but they both will normally contain traders and casual sellers. New and second items will be seen in most just the same as the rastro's I visit in Spain (that option is dependent on the local council)


Did the OP ask what the difference was?
I was just throwing in some general info for anyone who wanted it about the general definitions/ differences between the different terms. If you don't want it, then just ignore it!
Markets and mercadillos and rastros are NOT the same in the Spain I know, although they might be in the future.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Did the OP ask what the difference was?
> I was just throwing in some general info for anyone who wanted it about the general definitions/ differences between the different terms. If you don't want it, then just ignore it!
> Markets and mercadillos and rastros are NOT the same in the Spain I know, although they might be in the future.


Well best to quote who you intend the reply for, and if it's for all don't quote anyone.

Yes anything can happen in the future houses might even sell and work might be plentiful but as far as rastro's go some ajuntaments have tried the must register residencia approach in the past but soon changed that idea when the rastro started dying.

The threat is always there though, but we know from experience Spain always does the right thing


----------



## Muskin (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I will be sure to try and find all of these types of markets locally. 
Anyone near Caspe/Maella know of any?!


----------

